# Finally did it cracked my screen.



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

At work in shirt pocket trying to put the end of an aluminum coil in a holder and it pop up and knocked my phone out my pocket and landed on a steel plate. At least only the glass cracked. Everything else is fine. Now if I can be fine after I tell my wife lol. Might get a gnex now and use this as my work phone.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

Ohh Noo!! LOL

Sorry to hear about your loss man....
I'm sure it's been a long run by now at least.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your bolt







at least you got great use from it while it was still your primary phone.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

She's still kicking strong and going to put a screen protector on her to try and keep the cracks from getting worse. Wife said I can buy a gnex so I will be saving my pennies. Lol..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> She's still kicking strong and going to put a screen protector on her to try and keep the cracks from getting worse. Wife said I can buy a gnex so I will be saving my pennies. Lol..


That's good news. I've been considering doing the same myself. After a lot of thought, I can't really see myself buying anything besides a nexus in the future. I'll either be getting a VZW gnex or i'll stay on the bolt and start an additional straight talk AT&T line to get the N4 if it's even available. AT&T, VZW or prepaid versions of them are the only decent carrier options in my area. Sprint and tmobile have abysmal service around here.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Same here after owning my n7 for a month now its so much better than any non Google phones out now. Not have to go through carriers and manufacturers BS red tape. The bolt has shown my I can stick with one phone for a long time . I will still use and abuse her and might give her to my son.

Oh weird thing is I am running twisted ics rom and after dropping the phone. I am now getting way good battery life. I use to only barely get 8 to 9 hrs before on red. Now its a lot better. Oh the break in the line is where the phone dropped lol. Not bad 14 hrs at 50%.









Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

I picked up a brand new never issued s3 from Craig's list for $200. It'll be more than enough to hold me down for some time. So long tbolt. It's been a fun ride. Now I have no enxiety and sleep better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Craigslist in my area people tries to sell the bolt for $400 lol. You got lucky. I might hit Craigslist and see which I can find.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

were you using a case?


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Craigslist in my area people tries to sell the bolt for $400 lol. You got lucky. I might hit Craigslist and see which I can find.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Very lucky. But I spent a week searching everyday lol. Good luck

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> were you using a case?


Wouldn't have helped as the phone landed screen down on the edge of a steel plate.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> Craigslist in my area people tries to sell the bolt for $400 lol. You got lucky. I might hit Craigslist and see which I can find.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


$400? OMG lol. Someone offered one to me for 70ish and I decided against it a few months ago. Just was not worth it in the long run and I don't think I could bare seeing Android 2.x again.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Saw. Gnex on Craig's list for 175 but t far away from me and if Ian doing Craigslist I want to see it in person

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just bought one for 90. This is like my 4th over the years.

The screen assembly is $50 on Amazon. It's actually very easy to replace.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I think I am about done with the bolt. Not worried about replacing the screen. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Armada (Oct 13, 2011)

Everybody else who was on the Bolt is on the Gnex now pretty much. It really is a great phone. Just don't buy into the battery crying too much, unless you're a really heavy user of your phone like me.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well I hope to have one by this weekend. For $130.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well I hope to have one by this weekend. For $130.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Now we need to get Quick to get a N7 and gnex lol


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Now we need to get Quick to get a N7 and gnex lol


Soon... Don't want anything but a nexus.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Well get the lead out and to think you have quick in your name lol.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Well get the lead out and to think you have quick in your name lol.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


Quick is part of my name, but cash isn't







lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

We will have to get money bags Heath to feel generous and help us poor folks out.









Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> We will have to get money bags Heath to feel generous and help us poor folks out.


I know right!? Mr. Post-in-the-quote was probably his own secret Santa this year! LMAO


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> We will have to get money bags Heath to feel generous and help us poor folks out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO Yeah good luck with that. Too many damn bills to pay! "Mr. Post-in-the- quote"....kinda got a ring to it. Maybe I should change my screen name to that lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> LMAO Yeah good luck with that. Too many damn bills to pay! "Mr. Post-in-the- quote"....kinda got a ring to it. Maybe I should change my screen name to that lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


 to use the Mr post in the quote name you will have to pay quick a royalty for every post you make lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

@hellboy...if you want a bolt that is rooted and in good shape let me know...just jumped to the Note 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the offer but I am going to look for a gnex. Almost 2 years on the bolt is long enough

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> That's good news. I've been considering doing the same myself. After a lot of thought, I can't really see myself buying anything besides a nexus in the future. I'll either be getting a VZW gnex or i'll stay on the bolt and start an additional straight talk AT&T line to get the N4 if it's even available. AT&T, VZW or prepaid versions of them are the only decent carrier options in my area. Sprint and tmobile have abysmal service around here.


I read in an interview with the president of LG that they're expecting to have supply issues for the N4 worked out by mid-February

if that's true it works out well enough for me, since I can't get out of my VZW contract without paying until then anyway


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> I read in an interview with the president of LG that they're expecting to have supply issues for the N4 worked out by mid-February
> 
> if that's true it works out well enough for me, since I can't get out of my VZW contract without paying until then anyway


Yeah, same here. Truth is, I'm not in love with the idea of getting a gnex, s3, or note2 because of the burn in/power consumption issues with superAMOLED screens. I'd rather go with a N4. The aesthetics, hardware, and software of the N4 put it ahead of any of samsung's current offerings, LTE or not IMO.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Yeah, same here. Truth is, I'm not in love with the idea of getting a gnex, s3, or note2 because of the burn in/power consumption issues with superAMOLED screens. I'd rather go with a N4. The aesthetics, hardware, and software of the N4 put it ahead of any of samsung's current offerings, LTE or not IMO.


I can't afford a new phone now anyway (even though verizon just let me know I am now eligible), but of the phones out right now the Nexus 4 is the one I am most attracted to. I do wish it had LTE, replaceable battery, and microSD, but it sure looks smooth with JB...


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> I can't afford a new phone now anyway (even though verizon just let me know I am now eligible), but of the phones out right now the Nexus 4 is the one I am most attracted to. I do wish it had LTE, replaceable battery, and microSD, but it sure looks smooth with JB...


Hold onto that unlimited if you can lol. Yeah, VZW doesn't seem to be getting many devices I'd like to own. I don't like the idea of getting a moto or battery smashing super amoled phone. Not many other options. DNA seemed cool at first, too many dealbreakers for me though. I'll see what the M7 has to offer before I decide what I want to do. By then, the N4 should be available (it is now, but at exorbitant prices on eBay and similar sites) and galaxy S4 announced.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah milk unlimited for as long as you can. Once its gone you will never get it back. From what I heard about t mobile and sprint they like to throttle a lot and services not that good. with how tablets are becoming really great I will be rocking my n7 for quite some time. I am looking for a gnex to replace my bolt only because my screen is cracked.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Yeah milk unlimited for as long as you can. Once its gone you will never get it back. From what I heard about t mobile and sprint they like to throttle a lot and services not that good. with how tablets are becoming really great I will be rocking my n7 for quite some time. I am looking for a gnex to replace my bolt only because my screen is cracked.


Total agreement. I wouldn't mind obtaining a gnex either at the right price. Overall, the gnex is solid, I don't like the screen type, mainly because of the burn in often associated with superamoled screens and my desire to keep my personal phone near mint, but a device that runs pure android stock with a fully-functional RIL for custom AOSP ROMS (and not a hackjob RIL like OEM-skinned devices) is hard to pass up on VZW. I'd like a N7 too... maybe when uncle Sam refunds me! Lol.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Hey I heard on the radio this morning that after today or tomorrow it will be illegal to unlock phones to be used on other carriers bought after one of those days. Does this mean rooting in general?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Hey I heard on the radio this morning that after today or tomorrow it will be illegal to unlock phones to be used on other carriers bought after one of those days. Does this mean rooting in general?


Absolutely doesn't mean rooting in general. The DMCA has ruled that unlocking devices for use with alternate carriers will be illegal beginning 1/26/2013, which isn't a huge deal anyway as unlocked devices are readily available for consumers to purchase, most notably from Google themselves in the form of the carrier unlocked devices they sell from the play store (N4, N7, N10...). rooting smartphones/unlocking smartphone bootloaders in general isn't becoming illegal as a result of the DMCA's most recent ruling... more info:

http://www.oneclickroot.com/root-android/dmca-decides-rooting-android-phones-is-legal/

Or, more recently:

http://www.droid-life.com/2013/01/25/unlocking-of-carrier-tied-smartphones-to-be-illegal-starting-tomorrow-has-nothing-to-do-with-bootloaders/


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah I knew about the nexus4 and that would be ok. Just wanted to make sure where rooting in general stood on this new law. Thanks or the ino

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

And...the sound of crickets chirping lol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> And...the sound of crickets chirping lol
> 
> Yeah tell me about it.


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I went ahead and filed an insurance claim and they was going to send another bolt but I said I am tired of the data drops and want to see if I could get another phone. She checked and they offered me the rezound. Sure its not a gnex but this seems to be a well liked phone. If I don't like it I can always sell it to get a gnex. So no more bolt as of tomorrow. Now to unroot this phone.

Don't worry I will not be making goodbye thread that everyone seems to enjoy sooooo much lol. Now to check out the rezound forums.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

